# Cold smoker



## hagar (Sep 27, 2016)

My neighbors moved and gave me their old Brinkmann offset smoker. I cleaned it up, used bbq paint and installed the dryer hose to help with keeping the smoke cool. I used nomex gasket around the firebox and sealed up all the cracks I could see while the Smokin Wedgie was going. Took me a bit to get the draft dialed in but I think I have it now. I will be doing 19# of bacon next week so we shall see how it works. 












Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2016)

That's cool!

Looking forward to seeing how your bacon turns out!

Al


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 27, 2016)

what's your plan with this? looks cool, but to me it seems like it's more of a type of reverse flow smoker now and it wouldn't likely be cooling the smoke since it's run is in the food chamber.

i love making bacon... I used to use a hot plate, a pan, and wood chips and add a tray of ice if it was over 80 outside. I've recently bought an AMNPS and i'm pretty impressed with it... i'm getting a 10-12* increase above ambient temps with it on it's own and with ice i can actually be cooler than ambient temps.


----------



## hagar (Sep 27, 2016)

I use a smoking wedgie, similar to an amazn tube. If you look close you can see it in the fire box. There will not be any "fire" in the box, just smoldering pellets. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 27, 2016)

Ahhh that makes more sense... I knew I must be missing something... bet that turns out some good cold smoke


----------



## hagar (Oct 6, 2016)

Maiden voyage for the cold smoker with 19# of BACON!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## uzikaduzi (Oct 6, 2016)

looking great... my wife doesn't eat bacon so i have to make it one belly at a time... i wish i could make it more in bulk like this. my kids can easily eat over a pd on the weekend themselves.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 6, 2016)

Hagar said:


> Maiden voyage for the cold smoker with 19# of BACON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!  I'm jealous, still too hot here for bacon or any other cold smokes.   It's 110 degrees in my pit right now, and that's just from the sun hitting it!

Looking forward to your finished shots.


----------



## hagar (Oct 7, 2016)

Temp never got above 70 degs. Day was in the low 50s. So Im pleased with it so far.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## hagar (Oct 8, 2016)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## brodieb666 (Oct 25, 2016)

That looks really good.  How long did you smoke it for?


----------

